# Lost my paddle in the Taos Lower Box



## Bugsy (Feb 18, 2004)

It's a Whetstone, all black. Lost it 4/18/05 about 2 miles up from the Taos Junction Bridge. Could be anywhere by now. They don't make them anymore so I can't get another. Help.


----------

